# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ramë Lahaj

## shigjeta

Rame Lahaj eshte nje kengetar i ri i muzikes operistike. "_Ka lindur ne Istog. Sapo ka përfunduar studimet e larta në Akademinë e Arteve në Tiranë dhe përgatitet të udhëtojë këtë tetor drejt Gjermanisë. Ka fituar të drejtën e masterit në shkollën e muzikës dhe teatrit në Hanover dhe në plan ka ta nisë aty fillimin e karrierës së tij._ " (shkeputur nga Gazeta Metropol, 2008)

Pata rastin ta degjoj vjet ne koncertin e “Tre tenoreve” ku u prit shume mire nga publiku per zerin dhe interpretimin e tij. Se fundi, ai eshte edhe fituesi i çmimit te trete ne konkursin, tashme te njohur, “Marie Kraja”, edicioni i nente, ku merrnin pjese 16 konkurente nga vende te ndryshem te botes.

----------


## projekti21_dk

E dashur "shigjeta", pikërisht sonte, më 31.10.2008 në "Portat e natës" ishte mysafir Ramë Lahaj. Unë, si gjëzëtar ( enigmat), i kushtova një ndërrimor ( anagram), i cili u lexua në emision, e, të cilin ndoshta nuk prish punë nëse e postoj edhe këtu:

*MALË HAJRA*
Ky tenor i rrallë,
Në “Portat e natës”
Mirë se ka ardh’!

Kur këndon zemra
Fjala vetë del,
sa me afsh i këndoi
të bukures Marxhel’.
Ndaj i tha s’hezitoi
“Çilma syrin që m’ke m’shel”!

Me nderime, Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

P.S. A mund ta gjesh dikund këngën "Po t'jemi bashkë ne të dy"?

----------


## Jehona Lajci

Unë personalisht nuk e du Genre që e këndon kusheriri im, nuk jam aspak Fan i muzikës klasike, mirëpo është ndienjë shumë e mirë, kur e paramendojë që ai ka arritë aq lartë, është ndienjë fantastike, kur mëndojë që pikërisht ai e ka thyër atë, çka se cili donte t'a arrisë.... Më pëlqen zëri i tij, më pëlqen ai Image që ai e ka arritë në këto vite.... Nuk është lehtë te keshë Famë, mirëpo unë themë se, një Talent si Ramë Lahaj e ka lehtë për t'a arritë Famën që e mëriton....  :buzeqeshje: 

E për n'fund i urojë fat kusheririt tim dhe te jetë ashtu se si është ai.... E verteta është rruga më e shkurtë dhe e drejtë në jetë....

Me nderime për kusheririn tim - Jehona...

Për Forumin: Faleminderit për Shansën që me dhatë të shprehë mendimin tim për Tenorin tonë më të madh te shekullit 21.

----------


## Dita

Nga festivali "Marie Kraja", tetor 2008:













Une e kam degjuar vjet ne koncertin e tre tenoreve dhe ishte vertet befasi per pjesmarresit ne salle te degjonin kete tenor te ri. 
Shume mire qe qenka pranuar te vazhdoje studimet me tej ne Gjermani, ndoshta e ka mundesine me te madhe te perballjes me kolege, cka do e detyroje te punoje me shume me zerin, e te shkelqimit ne nivel nderkombetar. Suksese!

----------


## Brari

istogu i vogel i njohur per bukurite natyrore.. per.. mjeshterine e kepurdha-rritsave.. e blegtoreve e bujqeve te talentuar.. tash na ka dhuruar dhe nje artist te madh.. Rame Lahaj-n.. 
vertet nje mrekulli..
jam shum krenar qe nga kjo qytez-katund  prane peje gjakoves.. lindi  tenori qe me siguri do kendoj nje dite dhe ne La scala e metropolitan.. 

suksese..
na tregoni me shume per familjen dhe femijerine e Ram lahajt.. si u cfaq talenti i tij.. kush e zbuloj dhe e shkolloj etjetj..


thx shigjet qe e solle ramen..

----------


## shigjeta

*Tenori kosovar Lahaj fitues i dy çmimeve në "Ritorna Vincitor"*

PRISHTINË- Tenori kosovar, Ramë Lahaj, është fitues i dy çmimeve të para nga tri kategoritë e festivalit "Ritorna Vincitor", në Napoli të Italisë, në edicionin XVI të tij. 

Mbrëmjen e së premtes ai ka marrë vendin e parë në garën për këngën napolitane, ndërsa të shtunën tenori 27-vjeçar nga Kosova është shpërblyer edhe me çmimin kryesor të kategorisë së muzikës klasike. 
Ai ka qenë në garë me rreth 190 tenorë nga e gjithë bota, në të tri rrymat: atë të barokut, napolitane dhe klasike. Kryetar i jurisë vlerësuese në këtë edicion ka qenë tenori me famë botërore, Luis Alva. 

Lahaj është fitues edhe i dy çmimeve tjera me karakter ndërkombëtar, "Marie Kraja" dhe "Riva del Gardes". 
Në gusht të këtij viti Lahaj impresionoi publikun gjerman, në edicionin e 60-të të Festivalit të qytetit turistik Eutin. Me rolin e kryesor, atë të Alfredos, në shfaqjen operistike "Traviata" të kompozitorit Guisepe Verdi, për shkak të interesimit të madh të publikut atij i ishte dashur të ndryshojë kontratën, nga pesë në gjashtë shfaqje. 

Lahaj, ka përgatitur edhe "La Boheme" dhe "Rigoleton" të Guisepe Verdit. Ka marrë pjesë si këngëtar mysafir në koncertet e Gustav Kuhn, dirigjent me famë botërore, që listës së tenorëve me të cilët ka bashkëpunuar i prin Luciano Pavarotti. 

_BalkanWeb_

----------


## shigjeta

*Lahaj: Kujtimet e ëmbla në Tiranë*

_Fatmira Nikolli_

Në mbrëmjen gala të "Tre tenorëve" Ramë Lahaj mbajti publikun të mbërthyer. Ariet e interpretuara prej tij morën duartrokitje të pafundme në sallën me 2000 spektatorë të Pallatit të Kongreseve. Duke se Ramë Lahaj i ka merituar të gjitha. Ndonëse si i ftuar në koncertin e "Tre tenorëve", zëri që iu dha jetë arieve klasike, u vlerësua si një prej zërave më të bukur të mbrëmjes së të martës. Sot ai vjen në Shqipëri si i ftuar, ndërkohë që vetëm pak vite më parë, ai ishte një nga studentët që "rritej" në Akademinë e Arteve. Ardhur prej Istogut drejt kryeqytetit të shqiptarëve, Tiranës, përveç shkollimit, këtu do të zinte fill edhe suksesi i tij. Konkursi ndërkombëtar "Marie Kraja" i dha atij hovin e parë drejt suksesit, e më tej, do të vinin me radhë skenat e konkurset italiane e gjermane, prej ku do të dilte duar plot. Sot në moshën 27-vjeçare, ai është vërtet në fillimet e karrierës, por kjo e fundit duket se ka një fillim ta mbarë, vulosur prej emrash të njohur të operës si Luis Alva. Tenori kosovar, Ramë Lahaj, është fitues i dy çmimeve të para nga tre kategoritë e festivalit "Ritorna Vincitor", në Napoli të Italisë, në edicionin XVI të tij. Në garë me rreth 190 tenorë nga e gjithë bota, në të tri rrymat: atë të barokut, napolitane dhe klasike. Ai ka marrë vendin e parë në garën për këngën napolitane, ndërsa të shtunën tenori 27-vjeçar nga Kosova është shpërblyer edhe me çmimin kryesor të kategorisë së muzikës klasike. Suksesi në "Ritorna Vincitor", i ka hapur rrugë të rëndësishme në fushën e muzikës klasike. Pas përfundimit të ceremonisë ai ka nënshkruar një kontratë edhe për dy shfaqje në Teatrin e Napolit, ku do të prezantohet me 'Traviata' të Verdit, ndërsa ka marrë ftesë që në Teatrin e Budapestit ta luaj 'Makbethin'. Në intervistën e mëposhtme ai rrëfen emocionet e mbrëmjes gala të "Tre tenorëve", kujtimet e "ëmbla" në Tiranën studentore, projektet në operat e mëdha në perëndim, duke iu përgjigjur edhe pyetjeve tejet personale... 

*Publiku i Tiranës është ndarë mjaft i kënaqur nga interpretimi juaj tek "Tre tenorët". Si u ndjetë ju me këtë publik?* 
Me publikun e Tiranës ose me publikun shqiptar, jam ndjerë gjithnjë i respektuar ose i mirëpritur. Për mua është hera e tretë në Pallatin e Kongreseve, dhe te "Tre tenorët". Në vitin 2007 kam qenë një nga të fituarit, në vitin 2009 kam qenë në treshe ndërsa këtë vit erdha si përfaqësues meqenëse koncerti ishte bërë për liberalizimin e vizave. Me këtë rast doja t'iu uroja edhe për liberalizim e vizave edhe për festat e fundvitit, dhe shpresoj që shqiptarëve t'iu ecë mbarë e mirë tani e tutje. 

*Ju keni mbaruar Akademinë e Arteve në Tiranë dhe mbas shkollës jeni kthyer për evenimente artistike, siç është "Marie Kraja". Si i prisni këto ftesa apo pjesëmarrje?* 
Marie Kraja ka qenë festivali ku unë kam fituar çmimin e parë të madh ndërkombëtar. Më ka dhënë shtysë të madhe dhe energji sepse në atë kohë sapo kisha mbaruar Akademinë e Arteve dhe kur je i ri është e vështirë të ecësh. Ky konkurs më ka dhënë fuqi dhe më ka bërë të ec më tutje. Ftesat nga Tirana i pres gjithmonë me shumë kënaqësi e dashuri sepse më kanë respektuar edhe atëherë kur kam qenë vetëm student dhe nuk më njihte asnjeri. Më vjen keq që ndonjëherë kur nuk kam mundësi t'iu përgjigjem. Asnjëherë nuk mundem t'i harroj ata që më dhanë dorën në hapat e parë të artit. 

*Çfarë është mbrëmja gala "Tre tenorët" për ju?* 
Mund të them se është koncerti më i madh në trojet shqiptare. Një sallë prej më shumë se 2000 vendesh mendoj se nuk është kollaj ta mbushësh, sepse mendoj se nuk është kollaj ta bindësh publikun të jetë çdo vit i pranishëm. Vitin që vjen është 10-vjetori dhe është një eveniment i rëndësishëm për shqiptarët. 
Përveç çmimit që morët te "Marie Kraja" jeni vlerësuar edhe tek "Ritorna vincitore" në Itali. Duket se rrugët e suksesit nisen nga Tirana... 
Mbas Marie Krajës unë kam marrë edhe tri çmime internacionale. Jam vlerësuar me çmim te "Riva del Gardes", pastaj ka qenë çmimi i madh i festivalit internacional "Ritorna Vincitore", ku mora edhe çmimin special që unë e kam shumë për zemër, si interpretuesi më i mirë i këngës napolitane në Napoli. Kjo është e veçantë sepse konkurse klasike edhe mund të fitosh, por vlerësimi im mes napolitanëve konkurrentë ka qenë i rëndësishëm. Aq më tepër kur kemi parasysh se në juri ishte tenori me famë botërore, Luis Alva. Në gusht të këtij viti unë dola mirë në edicionin e 60-të të festivalit të qytetit turistik Eutin. Me rolin e kryesor, atë të Alfredos, në shfaqjen operistike "Traviata" të kompozitorit Guisepe Verdi, për shkak të interesimit të madh të publikut m'u desh të ndryshoja kontratën, nga pesë në gjashtë shfaqje. 

*Ju keni lindur në Istog. A ktheheni ndonjëherë si tenor tashmë në Kosovë?* 
Në fakt edhe në Kosovë kam pasur shumë ftesa, por për shkak të angazhimeve të kohëve të fundit nuk kam pasur mundësi t'iu përgjigjem pozitivisht. Por do jem në Kosovë sa më parë të kem mundësi. 

*Ku do të vijojë karriera juaj tani e tutje?* 
Më 24 mars kam premierën e operës "Makbeth" në Budapest e më tej do jem në Dortmund me "La boheme", me "Traviattën" në Gjermani e kështu me radhë.

_Ju keni miqësi të ngushtë me tenorin shqiptar Saimir Pirgu. Do keni bashkëpunime me të jashtë vendit?_ 
Më vjen mirë që më pyetët për Saimirin. Ai është këngëtari i preferuar, tenori i preferuar dhe është idhulli im. Jam i lumtur që ne sot kemi këngëtarë si Saimir Pirgu dhe Ermonela Jaho. Para pak kohësh kam pasur një bashkëpunim së fundmi me Ermonelën dhe mund të them se në opinionin tim ajo është një divë shqiptare. 

_Rikthehemi te "Tre tenorët". Cili qe emocioni më i madh i asaj nate gala për ju?_ 
E veçanta për mua është se isha mysafir, ndërsa publiku më mbajti me duartrokitje pasi mbarova së kënduari dy arie. Kur bëhen aktivitete të tilla në botë, shkon interpreton dhe ikën, por kur kjo ndodh në një qytet ku je shkolluar, kjo është ndryshe. Kam qëndruar në Tiranë për pesë vite dhe mund të them që jam rritur këtu, ndaj emocioni është më i madh. Kam kaluar moshën time më të mirë këtu, nga 21 vjeç deri në 25 vjeç dhe është kënaqësi e veçantë. 

_Ju thatë se vitet më të bukura i keni kaluar në Tiranë. Cilat janë kujtimet tuaja më të mira?_ 
Unë në Tiranë e kam kaluar shumë mirë, por kam pasur edhe vështirësi. Kam ardhur në Akademinë e Arteve pa mbaruar një shkollë muzike dhe më është dashur t'i kapërdij programin për gjashtë muaj dhe më tej kam ardhur këtu ku jam. 

_I ruani ende miqësitë e krijuara në atë kohë?_ 
Po patjetër. Unë i jam mirënjohës profesorit Burhan Spahia sepse më ka ndihmuar në Akademi, edhe pedagogen Zana Frashëri që më jep këshilla edhe sot e kësaj dite, por edhe atyre që më kanë mësuar notat. 

_Meqenëse keni kaluar në Tiranë vitet më të bukura, a ruani në mendje kujtime romantike, mbase ndonjë dashuri?_ 
(Heziton) Nuk mendoj se është rasti për të folur për këtë temë dhe nuk është se kam ndonjë gjë për t'u shënuar në këtë pikë. 

_Kur të vijë dita e martesës, do të jetë e huaj apo shqiptare nusja?_ 
(Qesh) Nuk e kam idenë.

_Gazeta Shqiptare_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Ramë Lahaj ne " E Diell "_

----------


## sirena_adria

Magji !

----------


## sirena_adria

_Rrugetimi artistik i Rames_

----------


## sirena_adria

_BRAVO RAME & Suksese pa fund !!!_

----------


## sirena_adria

*Placido Domingo: Tenori Ramë Lahaj i ka të gjitha mundësitë për një karrierë fantastike* (VIDEO)

Tenori legjendar Placido Domingo flet për Ramë Lahajn. Vetë tenori shqiptar e ka postuar një video ku dëgjohen disa nga mendimet e Domingos për punën e Lahajt. Lahaj ka kohë që bashkëpunon me Placido Domingon.

“Jam më se i nderuar për gjithë përkrahjen që më jep në çdo hap te karrierës sime” ka shkruar Lahaj duke e shoqëruar edhe një video ku Domingo tregon se Lahaj është një tenor që i ka të gjitha mundësitë për të bërë një karrierë fantastike, shkruan KultPlus.

“Ai ka performuar në teatrot më të mëdhenj botërore dhe është në kohë të përkryer për të gjitha paraqitjet e tij” thotë mes tjerash Domingo. Shumë shpejtë do të dalë versioni komplet i videos.

Tenori Ramë Lahaj ka lindur në Istog. Vitin e kaluar ai ishte njëri prej fituesve të Çmimit operistik OPERALIA. Lahaj së fundmi ka performuar kahas Domingos kur në Meksikë salla operistike morri emrin e legjendës Placido Domingo. / KultPlus.com 

http://www.kultplus.com/teatri/placi...tastike-video/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Placido Domingo: Do të doja të këndoja bashkë me tenorin Ramë Lahaj në Kosovë*

Tenori kosovar me famë botërore Ramë Lahaj ka shpërndarë në rrjetin social Facebook një video ku shihet legjenda Placido Domingo duke folur rreth karrierës së shqiptarit dhe cilësive që ai i posedon dhe që e veçojnë si një performues në skenë.
“Kur zëri ka kualitet, nuk është me rëndësi se prej nga vjen. Në Kosovë mund të mos jenë paraqitur shumë, i gjithë ai rajon është me talentë të jashtëzakonshëm” tregon mes tjerash Domingo në këtë video katër minutëshe.  .........

http://zeri.info/kultura/182085/plac...haj-ne-kosove/

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

Tenorët Ramë Lahaj, Faik Hondozi, Liridon Sadriu e Kastriot Tusha, si dhe soprano Ramona Tullumani, në koncertin “Tre Tenorët”, duke kënduar “Brindisi”. 

Në violinë Shkëlzen Doli, dirigjent Glen Cortese, producent Edmond Tullumani – 31 janar 2015, Tiranë.

----------


## sirena_adria

*Ramë Lahaj, tenori shqiptar* që po *ngjitet në majat e këngës lirike në botë*

https://www.gazetaobserver.com/rame-...irike-ne-bote/

----------


## sirena_adria

Concert Rame Lahaj & Marina Rebeka at Great Amber Concert Hall in Liepaja Latvia.

----------


## sirena_adria

Concert Angela Gheorghiu & Rame Lahaj at Lotte Concert Hall in Seoul, South Korea.

----------


## sirena_adria

Rame Lahaj viziton Nexhmije Pagarushën - Maj 2018.

----------

